# The $69 AC Tune Up and 12 years free part and labor warranty Scam



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

I was thinking about how those companies advertise $59 and $69 AC tune up.
What they really doing is they are sending a salesman and customers are paying for a sales pitch.
It cost companies a lot more than $69.00 to send a technician to customer' house between drive time and paying the technician an average of $35 an hour.

The second scam is the 12 year parts and labor warranty.
all manufactures of Air conditioning and heating equipment such as Lennox, Bryant, Train Goodman etc provide a free part warranty attached to the the serial number of the unit. you can also purchase and additional two years at a few dollars more.
Companies who advertise a 12 year parts and labor warranty are not truthful as their contract to install a new system will specifically include a preventive service agreement that you must sign and pay a few hundreds of dollars yearly for the duration of that free labor warranty


----------



## Gus Vassilopoulos (Jan 12, 2021)

You can legally offer 10 year labor warranty, you pay extra for the coverage through the manufacturer or from a third party. If you need to make a repair during the coverage period you would make necessary repairs and bill the place you purchased the warranty from. What you get paid depends on who you bought the coverage from and what reimbursement you choose. I work in this industry, if you would like more insight let me know.


----------



## sktn77a (Aug 14, 2011)

Doesn't speak to the original posters comments that the $69 annual tuneup is a scam and 10-12 year warranties invariably require a 10-12 year "service" contracts - another scam!


----------



## Gus Vassilopoulos (Jan 12, 2021)

sktn77a said:


> Doesn't speak to the original posters comments that the $69 annual tuneup is a scam and 10-12 year warranties invariably require a 10-12 year "service" contracts - another scam!


The requirements for labor warranties are the same as the manufacturer warranty. Not all coverage requires the maintenance to be done by an HVAC contractor.


----------



## Ivalodgem (May 15, 2021)

Some homeowners are apathetic about their HVAC warranty, hoping they never have to deal with it. Others fear the devil in the details and think any claim they make will be denied obscure technicality. All critical factors are discussed in this HVAC Warranty Guide socool.sg – What is covered and what isn’t in warranties, parts vs. labor warranties, extended warranties and whether they’re a good deal, and more. We’ve also compiled warranty details from all major HVAC brands for quick comparison. Some brands do have better warranties than most, and it might not be the brands you expect.


----------

